
Show HN: Launch your very own subscription site like dollarshaveclub - jointhebox
http://JoinTheBox.com
======
Paulods
I'm confused. What are you providing? Design & hosting? Or a whole management
platform down to shipping? Actual shipping?

Doesn't seem very clear.

~~~
hanniabu
Yeah, I'd like to second that. Your site and this title don't match up.

~~~
jointhebox
we are not self serve like other sites you get a fully custom website a custom
site on cratejoy is 2,500 we are doing it for half the cost and in 7 days

